# Some of my captive small skinks.



## NickGeee (Sep 19, 2014)

Red throated skinks-Acritoscincus platynotum. I have a trio of these awesome lizards!









Morethia boulengeri- boulengers skink. I have a trio of these aswell.







And probably my favourite, Eastern water skink, eulamprus quoyii.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 19, 2014)

2 females and a male? They are gorgeous!


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 19, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> 2 females and a male? They are gorgeous!


Red throats are two males one female, hoping they don't turn on and bash her up lol


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol hopefully not.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome looking skinks [MENTION=36635]NickGeee[/MENTION]


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wally (Sep 20, 2014)

It really is a pleasure to see someone with a firm interest in small skink species Nick. Well done.

Do you still have the Black Rock Skink?


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 20, 2014)

Wally76 said:


> It really is a pleasure to see someone with a firm interest in small skink species Nick. Well done.
> 
> Do you still have the Black Rock Skink?


Thanks 
wish I still had the saxatillis, but his/her new owner had a colony growing and I thought it would be good for the lizard to go to him for breeding purposes, so I no longer own it. Really regretting that sale, was an awesome lizard!


----------



## Wally (Sep 20, 2014)

NickGeee said:


> Really regretting that sale, was an awesome lizard!



Yeah me too. Hopefully the breeding works out.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 20, 2014)

Great photo's!
We've got 2 eastern water skinks, and they are great little characters. Sometimes they will climb onto my hand and sit there looking at me.


----------



## redrobin (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome so underrated. I have not kept any of the small Australian species but kept some five lined skinks and gold skinks in the Uk and they were fantastic very active and interactive with the group I could watch them all day


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 22, 2014)

pinefamily said:


> Great photo's!
> We've got 2 eastern water skinks, and they are great little characters. Sometimes they will climb onto my hand and sit there looking at me.


My eastern is horribly skittish. Until food is offered 

- - - Updated - - -



redrobin said:


> Awesome so underrated. I have not kept any of the small Australian species but kept some five lined skinks and gold skinks in the Uk and they were fantastic very active and interactive with the group I could watch them all day


Haha yeah, very entertaining little guys


----------



## beastcreature (Sep 22, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2014)

Wally76 said:


> It really is a pleasure to see someone with a firm interest in small skink species Nick. Well done...


I share your sentiment Wally. It's good to see small skinks being kept and enjoyed.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice Skinks Nick, Would love to get my hands on some smaller skink species myself


----------

